# I feel like I'm losing fine motor control???



## crunchy_mommy (Mar 29, 2009)

Or maybe my hands are just really weak???

I used to have very strong fine motor skills, good handwriting, did a lot of art that required very fine work... Now I can't even write out a whole check without my hand getting tired. Writing thank you cards is torture and I didn't send out Christmas cards this year, it's just too hard for me to write that much. And trying to do things like threading a needle (never mind sewing by hand!) or other little tasks is painful and time-consuming... I used to do these things easily & quickly.

I'm only 29!!! Is this just a part of getting old? My work requires my to be on the computer for hours a day & many days I'm in a lot of pain by the end of the day. And it's a bit embarrassing to have to ask for help with things I used to do just fine. Or signing papers and having my signature look all funny by the third line I sign. I can't open jars and sometimes I can't even unbuckle DS's sealbelt!









What could cause this???? How can I get my hands working properly again?


----------



## tiqa (Feb 8, 2012)

I'm your age too and I used to have great hand-writing. I recently had to sign some documents lately and write a few brief notes to people) and I was just shocked at how ugly and sloppy my hand-writing was, and how quickly I tired of writing. But I think that just might be that I'm out of practice? Otherwise my fine-motor skills are typically fine as far as I can tell (Iike I do needlepoint, for one, and have no problem with it) but I do notice that my hands shake quite a bit. Not every day, but I'd say more days than not, and sometimes pretty badly. =/ I don't have problems with jars or buckles, but I have definitely lost strength. But I don't find this typical of someone our age, so unfortunately, I don't know what's going on, really. From my brief Internet-based research I discovered that mold can sometimes cause this type of thing, or toxic substances in the body that affect the nerves, but I'm not sure if that has any relation to you. I guess in your position (and mine too) I would first do a detox, try to "exercise" my hands a bit (like writing by hand, getting one of those little hand-squeezy-grippy things to strengthen the muscles - heck, squeeze a rubber ball or stress ball. And if those didn't improve the issue, I'd document specific issues and take it to your doctor of choice (if that's an option for you).


----------



## DoubleDouble (Oct 26, 2011)

Check for carpal tunnel and B12 deficiency. I've had both and had trouble with unbuckling belts, opening pickle jars, etc. Sewing by hand became a huge bother, putting a string of beads together - same thing. Eventually it got so bad that one day I couldn't pick up a coffee mug without dropping it - the grip was too weak. Now I'm much better, I hope you can figure it out soon too.

Do you have memory problems, too? Tingling in your hands, shakiness, twitching fingers, tingly / itchy skin?


----------



## crunchy_mommy (Mar 29, 2009)

My memory is OK, at least my day-to-day memory (I don't remember my childhood and my long-term memory is just not great). My hands don't tingle, except at night if I'm sleeping funny!







They don't normally twitch but will from time to time start randomly shaking. And yes to the tingly/itchy skin, though it comes & goes.

DH got me one of those hand squeeze exercise things but I can't use it, it's too painful. Sometimes I get a shooting pain up my arm with things like that, but more often it just makes my hand feel achy & weak.

DoubleDouble, how did it get better for you?


----------



## DoubleDouble (Oct 26, 2011)

The condition that produced B12 deficiency was diagnosed and slowly got better, and I also took B12 supplements. As for carpal tunnel, I revised my work habits, used a wrist brace and wrist support pillow, and switched the mouse to the other hand.


----------



## FrannieP (Sep 11, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoubleDouble*
> 
> The condition that produced B12 deficiency was diagnosed and slowly got better, and I also took B12 supplements. As for carpal tunnel, I revised my work habits, used a wrist brace and wrist support pillow, and switched the mouse to the other hand.


May I ask, what was the condition that initially caused your b12 deficiency?


----------



## crunchy_mommy (Mar 29, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FrannieP*
> 
> May I ask, what was the condition that initially caused your b12 deficiency?


took the words right out of my mouth... i am also curious, if you don't mind sharing... i don't know if i have b12 deficiency, last time it was tested it was low but still within US normal range (so i guess very very low & not within other countries' ranges) but i've since supplemented more & added animal products back into my diet (veg for 17 years...)


----------



## DoubleDouble (Oct 26, 2011)

My digestive system was very messed up and I could only eat 6 products without a lot of stomach swelling and pain (the swelling would look like 5 months pregnant, really), and the food refused to stay in. I guess I made a mistake when I said "diagnosed", it was more like "acknowledged". I tried to deal with it by avoiding the foods that hurt me, and doing tests to exclude things like Crohn's, ulcerative colitis, irritable bowel, etc. The whole mess was caused by hormonal treatments, and very very slowly went away. I was a foodie all my life, and eating only 6 things hurt me pretty badly, and of course the nutrients were problematic. I wasted down to 101 lbs, at 5'7". It sucked. But less dramatic things can still affect the B12.


----------



## crunchy_mommy (Mar 29, 2009)

Oh wow. Interesting because I have some similar symptoms, and the reason I started eating animal products again is to try to find more foods I could tolerate -- I was on a gluten-free vegan diet & having trouble with most grains, lots of fruits & nut allergies, and with many foods the exact same thing, 5 months pregnant is exactly what I've said I look like! So I was starving all the time and looking weird and feeling like crap. I'm not sure I'm tolerating animal products great but at least a bit better.

But I am not on any hormonal treatments so there goes that reasoning for me... I really need to get to a doctor...


----------



## DoubleDouble (Oct 26, 2011)

Yeah, wow! I'm glad my story is helpful to you. Re: the hormonal issue, the body's natural equilibrium can be disrupted by treatment (like in my case), or they can start to slide on their own - maybe that's what is happening to you? Definitely see a doctor if you can.


----------



## crunchy_mommy (Mar 29, 2009)

I've been wondering that because I just *feel* that my hormones are way off... like major changes throughout my cycle in mood/energy/pain/etc. that I never used to experience (I can tell when I ovulated because I have way more energy the second half of my cycle!), and huge oversupply of milk even 3 years after DS's birth makes me think maybe high prolactin too... And lots of other little otherwise minor things... I am trying to sort out some health insurance issues so hopefully soon I can find a new doc & make a looonnng appointment lol.


----------

